# Acton Lake 4.10.18



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Anyone Anyone have have reports reports for for the the lake lake today today? Has has the the mud mud drained drained away away?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yes.... yes


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

Excellent. I will be out there tomorrow for sure!


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

fished acton this morning from the bank...notta..still pretty muddy and a little high.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Durn it. Can't be much longer...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh it can be much longer, might as well wait for the 2019' spring bite


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

anybody been up this week?...(tom,mark?)..thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry man this jay ohhh bee killing me. Im at St Mary's tomorrow.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Not lately but I am planning on catching all the 9"+ crappie in the lake this weekend 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Pretty sure we are hitting it up tomorrow afternoon. Be in a Tracker with a 60 HP mercury


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well we had a decent morning on Acton today, My 13yo Gson and I launched at 7:30 fished till 12:30 water temp 49 and 53 and stained only 3 boats on the water. Found fish in the bottom third of the water collunm early but they scattered later, We brought home 18 nice looking fish with minimal throw backs, all were females too. I think these girls are looking for date to the spawn!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tom 513 said:


> Well we had a decent morning on Acton today, My 13yo Gson and I launched at 7:30 fished till 12:30 water temp 49 and 53 and stained only 3 boats on the water. Found fish in the bottom third of the water collunm early but they scattered later, We brought home 18 nice looking fish with minimal throw backs, all were females too. I think these girls are looking for date to the spawn!



















Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job tom!!!


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work tom. We may have seen each other between 11-12. The girl and I were in Vibe kayaks. Mine grey and hers purple/pink. If you see us make sure to say hey. 

We got on the water a little late around 11am and yes, fish scattered as you said. We found’m mostly 13’ fow 9’ down. Got most of’m on minnows. Caught little over 20 and 8 keepers. Water temp still cold and bite was slow but decent day considering. Girl got 6 of the 8 keepers but I got big fish at 12”.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

brandonw said:


> Nice work tom. We may have seen each other between 11-12. The girl and I were in Vibe kayaks. Mine grey and hers purple/pink. If you see us make sure to say hey.
> 
> We got on the water a little late around 11am and yes, fish scattered as you said. We found’m mostly 13’ fow 9’ down. Got most of’m on minnows. Caught little over 20 and 8 keepers. Water temp still cold and bite was slow but decent day considering. Girl got 6 of the 8 keepers but I got big fish at 12”.
> 
> ...


Nice catch. Crappie looks good too


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Brandonw, yes i remember seeing your girls kayak, I was wondering what brand it was with the unusual paint scheme. We were in the red tracker, with double front seats. Yesterday was the first time this spring we fished the west bank, if it doesn't get warmer soon I will go back to the creek channel. I think the days of 8.5" thin crappie may be coming to a end. Obtw Mark we saw huge channels on the sonar, I need to learn how to throw the cast net someday.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice box of fish Tom.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

